# Splitter recommendation



## mtcsottile (Dec 16, 2009)

We burn about 4-5 cord a year and live on 5.5 acres in Northern CT - plenty of good wood around here to fuel our stoves, everything from ash, maple, birch, oak to cherry and other hardwoods.  My husband is dreaming of a wood splitter (right now he does all of our splitting by hand) and I would like to oblige for his Christmas present.  

I've budgeted about $1200-1500 for the splitter.  I've seen a few posts about different splitters but for the money, what would you recommend?  We don't have huge enormous logs but some big ones that having one that can go vertical or horizontal would be nice.  Easy to maintain and reliable is another plus.  We have a snowblower with a Briggs & Stratton engine that he likes, so I'm not overly keen on spending the extra for a Honda engine.  And it needs to be something I can go and pick up with a ball hitch or rig to our tractor.

Thanks!


----------



## basswidow (Dec 16, 2009)

All I can say is:  I wish my wife was reading this.  Nice Christmas Present!  

Might he want to make his own choice?

Doesn't sound like highway tires are a must - but are nice to have.   

I would do a search under the gear forum - as I think there have been some negative posts about tractor supply splitters?  and a recall on MTD ones?  not 100% sure.   You may get more responses there.


----------



## rphurley (Dec 16, 2009)

People have commented positively about the Huskee 22 ton splitter from Tractor Supply Co.  I have rented a 20 ton splitter numerous times and it splits anything that I can throw at it. I think anything larger than 25 tons is probably not worth the money.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought a used 22T Iron and Oak splitter from United Rental, about 6 months ago. It's 3 years old, with service records. Plus, honda 5.5hp motor. Goes horizontal and verticle. Best part was price- $1000.00 + tax. starts on first pull, everytime, and we have a cumulative 19 cord split with it this summer alone.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

CTburns said:
			
		

> People have commented positively about the Huskee 22 ton splitter from Tractor Supply Co.  I have rented a 20 ton splitter numerous times and it splits anything that I can throw at it. I think anything larger than 25 tons is probably not worth the money.



+1 for that kind of volume


----------



## Tree farmer (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 22 ton 6.5hp swisher (American made) and it has done everything I have thrown at it, goes vertical if you like and is easy on gas.  I have nothing bad to say about it.  I bought it a Lowes.  Happy splitting.


----------



## iceman (Dec 16, 2009)

i have a 28 ton huskee with no problems splitting whatever goes at it


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking back, I probably wouldn't buy the 22 ton Huskee again. I've only had maybe a dozen pieces (crotches, etc) that it wouldn't split, but it sure takes a long time to chew thru the tough stuff. At the time I didn't think the 35T was worth the extra $, but I kinda regret it now. If all you get is straight stuff, it works great. Zero problems, good value.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> Looking back, I probably wouldn't buy the 22 ton Huskee again. I've only had maybe a dozen pieces (crotches, etc) that it wouldn't split, but it sure takes a long time to chew thru the tough stuff. At the time I didn't think the 35T was worth the extra $, but I kinda regret it now. If all you get is straight stuff, it works great. Zero problems, good value.



there all slow on that kinda stuff


----------



## peterc38 (Dec 16, 2009)

I second the 22 ton Huskee which Happens to be on sale now for $999.


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 16, 2009)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> I second the 22 ton Huskee which Happens to be on sale now for $999.



+3

I have the Huskee 22 ton. I split a 24" diameter Elm tree that was dripping wet with it. I cant imagine a tougher split and it handled it. For the price/performance I think this is the best deal. I lucked out and got a "repaired" one of the lot with full warrantee for $750. the repair was the control lever was sticking - I havent noticed any issues at all. I suggest stopping by your tractor supply and seeing if there are any repaired units on site. 

Great gift too! Mine was a combo b-day/xmas but I found and picked it out. Would be cool to get it as a surprise - go for it.


----------



## Jeb1heat (Dec 17, 2009)

I have purchased a Northstar 30 ton from Northern tool and am very satisfied. Northstar has a "family" of splitters various tonnage capability. I paid $1,400 for the 30. It works great and I trust the product and buying from Northern Tool. Either way you're gonna have one happy guy come Christmas day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 17, 2009)

The two splitters in that price range mentioned most frequently are the Huskee/Speeco models (found at Tractor Supply) and the MTD models (often sold under other names as well such as Cub Cadet, White, etc. . . . usually found at Lowes, Home Depot, True Value, etc.) For your volume and size of the wood and price a 22-ton splitter should handle most anything . . . and for the record . . . Briggs and Stratton engines do seem better made than they used to be . . . and the nice thing is that they are very easy to repair . . . or you can just purchase a whole new engine for very little money.

Quite honestly, if your husband is splitting everything by hand, I suspect a 22-ton splitter of any make or model will make him a very happy man . . .


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 17, 2009)

Fiskars Pro or Super Splitting Ax


You save about $1150, or $1,100 if you buy both.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Fiskars Pro or Super Splitting Ax
> 
> 
> You save about $1150, or $1,100 if you buy both.




I've heard those run on super premium fuel only . 
The cost savings will be gone in no time.


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 18, 2009)

I have and would highly recommend a Cub Cadet (MTD) 27 ton w/ Honda engine the 27ton may be a bit overkill however, better to have more than you need as opposed to lacking.

The Honda is bullet proof and I have only been skunked by a large cherry knot. I regularly split 24-36" oak, maple and ash rounds with ease.

Bought at Home Cheapot on sale (and tax free) for $1100

......Just my .02


----------



## Spikem (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeb1heat said:
			
		

> I have purchased a Northstar 30 ton from Northern tool and am very satisfied. Northstar has a "family" of splitters various tonnage capability. I paid $1,400 for the 30. It works great and I trust the product and buying from Northern Tool. Either way you're gonna have one happy guy come Christmas day.



Interesting.

I see the 22 ton Northstar for $1400 but that's with no assembly and no hydraulic fluid.  I see the 30 ton (not quite as highly rated as the 22 ton) for $1600 but, again, that's with no assembly and no hydraulic fluid.


----------



## Scott in IN (Dec 19, 2009)

I've got the Husky 22 ton splitter and couldn't be happier...


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 19, 2009)

Brave 22 Ton SR - SR0622/Vertical / Horizontal Logsplitter.  Love it.  
http://www.braveproducts.com/itemde...tegory&categoryid=103&parentid;=&searchtext;=


----------



## colebrookman (Dec 19, 2009)

Scott in IN said:
			
		

> I've got the Husky 22 ton splitter and couldn't be happier...


Love mine and you can't beat the price.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking about just renting one when I need it. The cost of the new ones (a decent one) is about $1200.
At $60 a day, I can rent one 20 times & not have the maintenance costs.
If I used one 2 times a year that's 10 years of splitting.
Still looking for a good buy on a used one, but for now , I'll save up a big pile of rounds & then rent a splitter.
(or just split the small batches by hand).


----------



## Spikem (Dec 19, 2009)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I'm seriously thinking about just renting one when I need it. The cost of the new ones (a decent one) is about $1200.
> At $60 a day, I can rent one 20 times & not have the maintenance costs.
> If I used one 2 times a year that's 10 years of splitting.
> Still looking for a good buy on a used one, but for now , I'll save up a big pile of rounds & then rent a splitter.
> (or just split the small batches by hand).



How much can you split in a day?  A few cords?


----------



## colebrookman (Dec 19, 2009)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I'm seriously thinking about just renting one when I need it. The cost of the new ones (a decent one) is about $1200.
> At $60 a day, I can rent one 20 times & not have the maintenance costs.
> If I used one 2 times a year that's 10 years of splitting.
> Still looking for a good buy on a used one, but for now , I'll save up a big pile of rounds & then rent a splitter.
> (or just split the small batches by hand).


The best part of having your own is that you don't have to do a years supply of wood in a week or two.  Then I look like a hunch back for a month, not counting the pain.  Course it could be just old age.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah I know, but I split 4 cords a few weeks ago with a borrowed splitter in 1/2 a day,
I cut 2 trees in my yard up & split  with a maul, all day job for  one retired guy. (1/3 of a cord)
I figure I could split 8 cords with a hydraulic splitter in a  day, be a good day but doable.
Just have to round up the rounds, have it ready to go, get the family out there to shuck wood.

Don't get me wrong, I really want a good splitter, just no going to buy a junk one & be sorry later.
Got a buddy that says we can build one. May be the way to go. Need to check $ for parts & scrounge some steel.
I'll eventually have one but not over $1,000 dollar one.


----------



## Nic36 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you have a friend that needs one too, you could both could split the cost of one (no pun intended) and share it. I guess you could build one too, but I would think parts and the trouble to do it would not make it that worthwhile. After taxes I paid just over $1000.00 for my Huskee 22 ton splitter. I don't know what they have up in Alaska, but that would be just $500.00 between the two of you.

Plus, a good splitter usually sells relatively well if you ever decide to get rid of it.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2009)

Nic36 said:
			
		

> If you have a friend that needs one too, you could both could split the cost of one (no pun intended) and share it. I guess you could build one too, but I would think parts and the trouble to do it would not make it that worthwhile. After taxes I paid just over $1000.00 for my Huskee 22 ton splitter. I don't know what they have up in Alaska, but that would be just $500.00 between the two of you.
> 
> Plus, a good splitter usually sells relatively well if you ever decide to get rid of it.



Good idea.
That's why I can't find one for sale used, the go quick on craigslist


----------



## ccwhite (Dec 19, 2009)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Nic36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doubtful they'd even make it to craigslist. I built mine and I get offers for it a lot. If I were to sell it I would offer to friends first. It would be gone in no time.


----------



## Scott in IN (Dec 19, 2009)

Before I bought my Husky, I watched Craigslist like a hawk and went to a couple of auctions that listed splitters, with no success.  The used stuff was either priced way too high (within a couple of hundred of a new one) or they were total hunks of junk that the owners still wanted big bucks for.  I eventually said "screw it" and bought a new Husky (warranty and all) and couldn't be happier.  

Catch one on sale at TSC and call it good and get to splitting (don't forget the ebay splitter table either).


----------



## fire_man (Dec 20, 2009)

Werm said:
			
		

> I have and would highly recommend a Cub Cadet (MTD) 27 ton w/ Honda engine the 27ton may be a bit overkill however, better to have more than you need as opposed to lacking.
> 
> The Honda is bullet proof and I have only been skunked by a large cherry knot. I regularly split 24-36" oak, maple and ash rounds with ease.
> 
> ...



I have the same splitter and nothing stops it. Starts great on the first or second pull.


----------



## Kong (Dec 20, 2009)

Tonage is a way to rate splitters but its sort of arbitrary.  Most "manufacturers" are optomistic in their estimates.  A better way to quickly compare machines is the diameter of the cylinder.  Basically in this case your choice will be 4" (20~25 ton) 4.5" (22`27 ton) and 5" (generally rated at 28 ton or above).  I'm not saying those tonnage estimates are accurate, only that those are the general ranges the makers will claim for their machines.

It sounds to me like you're looking for one with a 4.5" diameter cylinder.  It might be called 25 ton or 27 ton, but it  doesn't matter its power will be the same.  An engine of about 6.5hp or more will do just fine.  I'm a fan of Honda's but my own splitter has a big Briggs and Straton and I am perfectly pleased with it, starts on the first pull every time.


----------



## mtcsottile (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations and experiences!  Seeing as the nearest Home Depot is a good 20 miles away, Lowe's quite a bit farther, but we have a Tractor Supply just two towns over, I decided to look at the Huskee 22 ton.  It looked good, and the reviews here and elsewhere seemed quite good, plus the sale ($999) was a nice touch.  I'd never been at a TS (this one opened about a year ago) and gotta say, my boys (3 & 5) were in Disneyland.  What a great place!  A little tricky buying equipment (new clerk) but she figured it out eventually.  Staff helped me hitch it to my Subaru and we were off to stash it at a neighbor's house.  I'll pick it up Christmas eve with the tractor (hmm, have to figure out that one) and haul it to our east field for Friday morning's surprise.  I can hardly wait - keeping the kids quiet about it has been a challenge as they are so excited though I wouldn't tell them what that big piece of equipment is for.  They just know how much Daddy likes big equipment (and they do too).

I also like the idea of having a repair/supply site right around the corner from us, and can't say as I've had great experiences at the Orange Box when things go wrong.  But that's another story.  I'm sure hubby will be out on Saturday morning working on clearing some of our trees and testing out the new splitter.

Thanks again, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 21, 2009)

CountryMom27 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the recommendations and experiences!  Seeing as the nearest Home Depot is a good 20 miles away, Lowe's quite a bit farther, but we have a Tractor Supply just two towns over, I decided to look at the Huskee 22 ton.  It looked good, and the reviews here and elsewhere seemed quite good, plus the sale ($999) was a nice touch.  I'd never been at a TS (this one opened about a year ago) and gotta say, my boys (3 & 5) were in Disneyland.  What a great place!  A little tricky buying equipment (new clerk) but she figured it out eventually.  Staff helped me hitch it to my Subaru and we were off to stash it at a neighbor's house.  I'll pick it up Christmas eve with the tractor (hmm, have to figure out that one) and haul it to our east field for Friday morning's surprise.  I can hardly wait - keeping the kids quiet about it has been a challenge as they are so excited though I wouldn't tell them what that big piece of equipment is for.  They just know how much Daddy likes big equipment (and they do too).
> 
> I also like the idea of having a repair/supply site right around the corner from us, and can't say as I've had great experiences at the Orange Box when things go wrong.  But that's another story.  I'm sure hubby will be out on Saturday morning working on clearing some of our trees and testing out the new splitter.
> 
> Thanks again, and Merry Christmas!





He is a lucky Man.................... Merry X-mass


----------



## mtcsottile (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks - but I think I'm the lucky one


----------



## smokinj (Dec 21, 2009)

CountryMom27 said:
			
		

> Thanks - but I think I'm the lucky one




Huh, I think you should start a new thread this one ends a the stihl dealership!


----------



## mtcsottile (Dec 21, 2009)

That was his birthday gift about ten years ago (along with chainsaw lessons from a landscaping buddy and protective gear)!  Got started with it all with a used John Deere on our first Christmas here.  I'm hoping to set aside enough for a chipper or brush cutter next year!  We have a 200 year old house on 5 1/2 acres and keeping up with it all plus keeping us stocked with wood is hard enough, but on top of 80+ hr work weeks, elderly parents, and our two little ones, he's got his hands full.  This will be a big time-saver for him (and quite possibly me, depending on if I can run it safely with the boys milling about).  

As an aside, I wanted my own small chainsaw for Mother's Day, mainly to deal with the small shoots and scrub trees, but was talked out of it for safety concerns (though I can handle equipment pretty well on my own).  So a brush cutter would be a good compromise!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 21, 2009)

CountryMom27 said:
			
		

> That was his birthday gift about ten years ago (along with chainsaw lessons from a landscaping buddy and protective gear)!  Got started with it all with a used John Deere on our first Christmas here.  I'm hoping to set aside enough for a chipper or brush cutter next year!  We have a 200 year old house on 5 1/2 acres and keeping up with it all plus keeping us stocked with wood is hard enough, but on top of 80+ hr work weeks, elderly parents, and our two little ones, he's got his hands full.  This will be a big time-saver for him (and quite possibly me, depending on if I can run it safely with the boys milling about).
> 
> As an aside, I wanted my own small chainsaw for Mother's Day, mainly to deal with the small shoots and scrub trees, but was talked out of it for safety concerns (though I can handle equipment pretty well on my own).  So a brush cutter would be a good compromise!



I have the filling you could handle a saw just fine. pto chipper on the jd would be the way to go.


----------



## fishinpa (Dec 21, 2009)

I also bought the 22 ton Huskee from TSC also this past spring. Great little machine! This machine will do just about anything required by a homeowner with your expected volume.

NOTE: I did have an issue with mine: I called and factory and they sent replacement parts with out asking me to confirm when I bought it nor did they ask for a serial number or anything like that. It was actually a pleseant "tech support' experience.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2009)

CountryMom27 said:
			
		

> We burn about 4-5 cord a year and live on 5.5 acres in Northern CT - plenty of good wood around here to fuel our stoves, everything from ash, maple, birch, oak to cherry and other hardwoods.  My husband is dreaming of a wood splitter (right now he does all of our splitting by hand) and I would like to oblige for his Christmas present.
> 
> I've budgeted about $1200-1500 for the splitter.  I've seen a few posts about different splitters but for the money, what would you recommend?  We don't have huge enormous logs but some big ones that having one that can go vertical or horizontal would be nice.  Easy to maintain and reliable is another plus.  We have a snowblower with a Briggs & Stratton engine that he likes, so I'm not overly keen on spending the extra for a Honda engine.  And it needs to be something I can go and pick up with a ball hitch or rig to our tractor.
> 
> Thanks!



I would recommend an American CLS only because I have one, but whatever you buy may it last a life time.

zap


----------



## mtcsottile (Dec 21, 2009)

fishinpa said:
			
		

> I also bought the 22 ton Huskee from TSC also this past spring. Great little machine! This machine will do just about anything required by a homeowner with your expected volume.
> 
> NOTE: I did have an issue with mine: I called and factory and they sent replacement parts with out asking me to confirm when I bought it nor did they ask for a serial number or anything like that. It was actually a pleseant "tech support' experience.



That's really great to hear - always nice to know that if there's an issue, you can get it resolved.  Unlike my current issue with Hewlett Packard and my flailing printer.


----------



## Kong (Dec 21, 2009)

If you get back to the machine before he gets it or if you can have someone do this for you just check two things.  See that the hose clamps on one of the black hoses are tight and then with the machine level (and the cylinder withdrawn as it always should be when not in use) check the hydraulic fluid on the dipstick.  From time to time one will slip out of the factory with a lose clamp and the hose will blow off causing the loss of a good bit of fluid, and also now and then they ship with the fluid a little bit low.


----------



## blel (Dec 21, 2009)

Where are you in NW CT? I grew up in that area, Lime Rock, Salisbury.


----------



## mtcsottile (Dec 21, 2009)

Kong said:
			
		

> If you get back to the machine before he gets it or if you can have someone do this for you just check two things.  See that the hose clamps on one of the black hoses are tight and then with the machine level (and the cylinder withdrawn as it always should be when not in use) check the hydraulic fluid on the dipstick.  From time to time one will slip out of the factory with a lose clamp and the hose will blow off causing the loss of a good bit of fluid, and also now and then they ship with the fluid a little bit low.



Thanks - I will do that!  A gift that doesn't start up or doesn't have the hydraulic fluid isn't much of a gift!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 21, 2009)

CountryMom27 said:
			
		

> Kong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fluids is part of the sale there having right now so if its not full let them know..


----------



## fishinpa (Dec 21, 2009)

CountryMom27 said:
			
		

> fishinpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am actually an HP savy printer tech. PM me your model number and issues. I'll try to remember to look for it over the next fwe days and try to help you out there too if I can.


----------



## 'bert (Dec 21, 2009)

CountryMom27 - you rock!  Very cool present.


----------



## Spikem (Dec 21, 2009)

I find it interesting that there is *NO* consensus of what brand/models of splitters are the best.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 22, 2009)

CountryMom . . . I think you made a good choice . . . a lot of folks here love the Speeco splitter and the 22 ton seems to be about right for most wood . . . in four days he is about to be a very, very happy man . . . but be forewarned . . . you may lose him for a few hours as he will probably be looking for some wood to split on Christmas day.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=maul&oe=UTF-8&show=dd&cid=6537724606390036195&sa=title#p

Unfortunatly 12# is the heaviest you can get. You'll save a 'ton' of money. You'll find a way to motivate him ;-)


----------



## Jeb1heat (Dec 23, 2009)

Country mom,

Can you talk to my wife about gift ideas?


----------



## Spikem (Dec 25, 2009)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, _*but I split 4 cords a few weeks ago with a borrowed splitter in 1/2 a day,*_
> I cut 2 trees in my yard up & split  with a maul, all day job for  one retired guy. (1/3 of a cord)
> I figure I could split 8 cords with a hydraulic splitter in a  day, be a good day but doable.
> Just have to round up the rounds, have it ready to go, get the family out there to shuck wood.
> ...



 ;-) 

Ok.  You got me.  How?


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 25, 2009)

Spikem said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Spikem" didn't state how many offspring he has, and if it was a 24 hour day or a "work"day !  ;-)


----------



## 'bert (Dec 27, 2009)

CM27, any update on how the splitter was received by hubby?  Have you had a chance to try it out?


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 27, 2010)

Kong said:
			
		

> Tonage is a way to rate splitters but its sort of arbitrary.  Most "manufacturers" are optomistic in their estimates.  A better way to quickly compare machines is the diameter of the cylinder.  Basically in this case your choice will be 4" (20~25 ton) 4.5" (22`27 ton) and 5" (generally rated at 28 ton or above).  I'm not saying those tonnage estimates are accurate, only that those are the general ranges the makers will claim for their machines.
> 
> It sounds to me like you're looking for one with a 4.5" diameter cylinder.  It might be called 25 ton or 27 ton, but it  doesn't matter its power will be the same.  An engine of about 6.5hp or more will do just fine.  I'm a fan of Honda's but my own splitter has a big Briggs and Straton and I am perfectly pleased with it, starts on the first pull every time.


 Kong; If they were all honest that would be fine. I read a review on a Northern where the purchaser said he bought a splitter with a 5" cylinder & the cylinder was 5" OD. If true this is just dishonest in my book. Bore size is obviously all that matters, Randy


----------



## Spikem (Jan 27, 2010)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> Kong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the different between _*5" cylinder & the cylinder was 5" OD*_?  I'm not doubting you, I just don't get it.  Plus, as I'll be looking to get a splitter this year, and have pretty much settled on Northern, I'm really curious.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 27, 2010)

Spikem said:
			
		

> Singed Eyebrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A 5" cylinder needs to be 5" ID not OD. The OD means nothing unless you know wall thickness. Northern has some nice splitters & I also might buy one, you can bet I'll be taking a tape measure with me if I do though as I won't buy a 5" cylinder that is 5" OD. Hope this helps some, Randy


----------



## Spikem (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, so what is "ID versus "OD"?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 27, 2010)

ID is inside diameter, OD is outside diameter.  If you're measuring the outside diameter of the cylinder, it includes the thickness of the cylinder (where larger is not necessarily helping).  With inside diameter, you're essentially measuring the size of the piston inside the cylinder, which is doing the work.  Generally, the bigger the more power.


----------



## Spikem (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for dumbing this down so I can understand it!  I definitely appreciate it.


----------

